# Many poisons still for sale



## barb2 (Dec 5, 2006)

HI
 I still have quite a few poisons for sale--see earlier attachments for pictures.  I found out that the Simon bitter is not an original--bummer.  If anyone is interested jsut let me know.   Thanks,  Barb


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Barb, Sorry to hear about the Simon's. That is a bummer. There are a lot of reproductions of the really good bitters bottles, and some of them can be quite convincing. I can't wait to see the green poison, I am sure I will love it! ~Jim


----------



## barb2 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Jim,

 Your bottle should be there tomorrow, hopefully!?! Do you have any thoughts on what is a good price for the Humphrey's Vet kit on the other post??  Any thoughts how to post to sell it??  Talk to  you soon,
 Barb


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Barb, Thanks for the update on the poison. I have never seen anything like your Humphrey's kit. I have dug a few of the common Humphrey's bottles with the horse. Although I have no idea how much, the kit has to have some significant value. If you are unable to find a private buyer, I would think that it would fare well in an ebay auction. These full, intact old medicine kits of any kind are scarce, and they seem to grab collectors' interest. Good luck, I think it will do well! Thanks again for the poison. I will let you know when it arrives. ~Jim


----------

